# Golden Cedars Garden of Rest Pet Cemetery 2015



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Here are the pictures of the tombstones I added to the Golden Cedars Garden of Rest for 2015. UNFORTUNATELY, I was unable to set out the display in the front yard this year. Also, I didn't get any good shots of our indoor display, though my wife took a few so maybe I'll post those. But for now, here are the pictures of the two stones I built for this year. Wasn't sure whether to post them here or in the prop thread, but I'm sticking them here since I'm not really giving a how-to or step-by-step. Enjoy!

Galen


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

*Henrietta*

I began sketching ideas for this stone last year, and the poem for the epitaph came to me a few years ago.





































A note on the epitaph - please ask me before you use it. I'm happy if you do, but I'd like the credit for the poem if anybody asks. I'm not going to come after you if I see it anywhere...but you may be haunted by a noisy chicken!


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

*Robin*




























Same thing for this epitaph - if you'd like to use it, just ask. This is probably the longest text I'll put on a stone using this method. My son and I carved this with a good old X-Acto #11 blade (4, actually) using a print-out as a template. Thank you, Scott Stoll, for the paper mache' clay recipe. I LOVE this material!

The only thing missing from these pictures is the actual robin's nest I collected from a shrub outside my office window. Last year I got to watch a pair of robins build it and inhabit it with three eggs, all of which hatched and left the nest as healthy, happy birds. This year the nest was abandoned (they built another in a nearby bush) so I took it home and sprayed it with dilute glue and water to hold it together.

Galen


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I truly love the finish you achieved on those! They look as authentic as can be. The overall designs of the stones are impressive and the epitaphs are great too. Very nice!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Unique and authentic looking


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The texture on those stones is superb.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn nice!


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

jdubbya said:


> I truly love the finish you achieved on those! They look as authentic as can be. The overall designs of the stones are impressive and the epitaphs are great too. Very nice!


Thanks, jdub! I have to give thanks to Scott Stoll for the paper mache' clay recipe, since that amazing goop creates such a workable medium that provides that texture. I found that depending on the type of starch I used, I got a slightly different feel. A thinner starch made for a 'chunkier' texture, while a thicker starch gave it a smoother feel. The Henrietta stone is mostly the thinner starch over a more warped cardboard base, while the Robin stone is the thinner starch mix over a solid white foam base. But even with the difference in texture, it can still be worked to produce a rough or smooth finish. Great stuff.

Thanks!

Galen


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Hairazor said:


> Unique and authentic looking


Thanks, Hairazor! I strive to create just that - unique and authentic, something nobody has ever seen before, but plausible enough that it should look familiar.

Galen


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> The texture on those stones is superb.


Thanks Roxy, See my reply to jdubbya for a bit more about the texture. I don't want to turn this into a how-to thread, so I'll say no more, except that I love working with the paper mache clay material.

Galen


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

bobzilla said:


> Damn nice!


Thanks, bobzilla!

Galen


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

So pretty!!! Before I read through all the posts I was trying to figure out how on earth you made them! But I'm still curious how you achieved that marvelous sheen? They look so darn believable.


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

The Halloween Lady said:


> So pretty!!! Before I read through all the posts I was trying to figure out how on earth you made them! But I'm still curious how you achieved that marvelous sheen? They look so darn believable.


My favorite painting method for any three-dimensional thing other than a wall (models, etc.) is to use a base color, a shadow wash and a dry-brushed highlight. In this case, however, I used a base coat of flat black (interior latex) a drybrushing of Kilz primer googly and a protective layer of spar varnish urethane. BE SURE to wear a respirator when using the spar varnish and provide for adequate ventilation of the room.

That's it. The black base and drybrushing technique relies on the texture of the stone to create the variations in tone from black in the cracks to almost white on the bumps and every shade in between. The varnish adds a slight tan color to the whole thing, so keep that in mind. It is not perfectly transparent.

Hope that helps!

Galen


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes it does. Thanks.


----------

